

Samsung to iPhone 5 Fans: You’re Idiots  - neya
http://mashable.com/2012/09/19/samsung-iphone5-fanboys-ad/

======
enraged_camel
This totally makes me want to throw away my iPhone and get a Galaxy S3.

Not.

~~~
enraged_camel
P.S. If anything, this demonstrates that Samsung has a fundamental
misunderstanding of why the iPhone is successful.

~~~
neya
It would be really helpful if you could explain us your version of 'Why the
iPhone is successful'? Just curious.

~~~
enraged_camel
Far superior user experience and a safe, consistent ecosystem that has a ton
of content.

I want to like Android. I really do. I have tried several Android devices over
the past couple of years, including the S3, and I haven't found one that
doesn't feel clunky and _odd_. The S3 was actually decent, but I suspected
that was because it copied the iPhone so thoroughly.

